# Destroying all historic things w racist connotations



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m part white and I’m not offended


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

pfft said:


> I’m part white


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2020)

Is this finally the tipping point that starts undoing the US and all of its historical achievements?

Also leave those historical monuments alone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 2, 2020)

There's a difference between forgetting/destroying and glorifying. Statues of advocates of slavery? Have no business on parks and on the streets.
But it's the society that's got to have a discussion about this and deal with it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> There's a difference between forgetting/destroying and glorifying. Statues of advocates of slavery? Have no business on parks and on the streets.
> But it's the society that's got to have a discussion about this and deal with it.


I agree.  What do you think @Chelydra @Rukia and @DemonDragonJ ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I agree.  What do you think @Chelydra @Rukia and @DemonDragonJ ?



Normally id agree however rather than destroy said statues should be placed in museums instead, today people are so focused on destroying uncomfortable history rather than even discussing it let alone learning from it.

Should it be glorified, no but it's still a piece of history.

I've had to take a more hardline stance on censorship in general because it's become a weapon rather than a tool (ie don't show hardcore porn on kids shows) Now it's turned into deplatform that person who said something mean, or offensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Normally id agree however rather than destroy said statues should be placed in museums instead, today people are so focused on destroying uncomfortable history rather than even discussing it let alone learning from it.
> 
> Should it be glorified, no but it's still a piece of history.
> 
> I've had to take a more hardline stance on censorship in general because it's become a weapon rather than a tool (ie don't show hardcore porn on kids shows) Now it's turned into deplatform that person who said something mean, or offensive.


The MISEDUCATION of Genocide is an issue. Not destroying monuments celebrating genocide. Seeing schools to this day celebrate dumb old fashioned racist notions of dressing up as “Indians” and performing plays is happening in 2020.  White washed historical accounts of history are being taught in schools. Fuck this nonsense shitty justification of keeping racist history alive


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2020)

pfft said:


> Seeing schools to this day celebrate dumb old fashioned racist notions of* dressing up as “Indians” and performing plays is happening in 2020*.


Bolded part. Not sure why this is considered racist again unless its intention is to make fun of the indians/aboriginals as a race and not expressing that they still exist as a people/have their own culture.

What is really needed in your case is for someone to express the actual history of the indians/aboriginals, probably in a Youtube video explaining all the details because kids growing up in the modern age have a preference for learning through watching/being taught to them instead.

But I can see where your grievances are coming from since the significance of the indians/aboriginals in the US aren't as widely known towards the public compared to the significance of the blacks, for example.


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Bolded part. Not sure why this is considered racist again unless its intention is to make fun of the indians/aboriginals as a race and not expressing that they still exist as a people/have their own culture.
> 
> What is really needed in your case is for someone to express the actual history of the indians/aboriginals, probably in a Youtube video explaining all the details because kids growing up in the modern age have a preference for learning through watching/being taught to them instead.
> 
> But I can see where your grievances are coming from since the significance of the indians/aboriginals in the US aren't as widely known towards the public compared to the significance of the blacks, for example.


I’m not sure why the fuck you think you can ask this.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 2, 2020)

I agree with anyone who says such things belong in museums. It's funny how people think taking down these monuments is an erasure of history. I'm all for keeping the knowledge of history readily available, but I'm not for _celebrating_ the bad in our history. I remember reading of the fact that a number of confederate monuments were put up by racist groups during the Jim Crow era. That says it all. They belong in a museum with a clear explanation of their history: who put them up and why.

It's not enough preserving history to leave them up, instead leaving them up with no historical context put in place breeds ignorance, because the general person does not actually look into the facts. And there are groups that _want_ people to remain ignorant. I would not be surprised for one second if these are the same groups that spread the "history erasure" narrative to begin with. They want the focus of historical erasure to be on the monuments themselves and not the real history of them that they want to sweep under the rug.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2020)

pfft said:


> The MISEDUCATION of Genocide is an issue. Not destroying monuments celebrating genocide. Seeing schools to this day celebrate dumb old fashioned racist notions of dressing up as “Indians” and performing plays is happening in 2020.  White washed historical accounts of history are being taught in schools. Fuck this nonsense shitty justification of keeping racist history alive



Where exactly is the miseducation? At least in my schooling days I remember it being pretty clear what most countries are built on.

Centuries of bloodshed and conflict, enslavement, and other horrible things. And that's EVERY country. 

I don't think anybody normal justifies those actions. They're just facts, they show that technology has taken the competition out of our daily necessities and allowed us to evolve into a more mellow species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Mar 2, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Normally id agree however rather than destroy said statues should be placed in museums instead, today people are so focused on destroying uncomfortable history rather than even discussing it let alone learning from it.
> 
> Should it be glorified, no but it's still a piece of history.
> 
> I've had to take a more hardline stance on censorship in general because it's become a weapon rather than a tool (ie don't show hardcore porn on kids shows) Now it's turned into deplatform that person who said something mean, or offensive.


Iin this case, I don't think the vandals were trying to suppress discussion about history at all. After all, they defaced the monuments rather than destroying them. I think they were trying to make it resemble what it should truthfully represent. The message isn't clear, but red paint on a monument is usually an attempt to draw attention to the bloodiness of the historical relationship that is being celebrated. The issue with heritage sites like Plymoth Rock is that it is designed to evoke feelings that are wildly inappropriate for the historical facts.

Censorship is a very dirty word in politics. Like its trying to cover up a secret. But in this case, people are speaking out against demonstrably hurtful lies. I'm not even sure it should be called censorship, when people simply want their governments to stop green-lighting heartwarming fairytales celebrating the perpetrators of some of history's worst atrocities.

If you want to consider censorship, you've got to consider how selective education is when it comes to American history. Given the way that the wildly misleading story of the Mayflower has been told for centuries rather than the truth of American genocide. Or how often the uglier parts of America's foundations have simply been ignored. Censorship of history is a always a powerful tool, usually used to to keep oppressed groups down.



SwordsPlus said:


> Bolded part. Not sure why this is considered racist again unless its intention is to make fun of the indians/aboriginals as a race and not expressing that they still exist as a people/have their own culture.


Because it supports the national delusion that America was founded  through respectful co-operation with Native Americans. Rather than enslavment and genocide of Native Americans.

Monuments are a part of a country's heritage. Which means the collection of artefacts and stories that tells a people what their country is supposed to be about morally. And the principles it was founded on. Unfortunately, heritage is often based on blatant lies. Lies which facilitate a country's ongoing failure to live up to its principles by instilling the belief that they had held to them in the past.

For instance there are Americans training, ostensibly to fight for freedom, on army bases named after people who led a war over the right to own slaves. In a country where a massive amount of people can't even admit that the Confederacy was openly pro-slavery.
Pretending that the beliefs of leading confederate generals are in-line with what America claims to believe in now, is a lie. Made worse by the fact that  American heritage sites are often founded long after the events, and in willful ignorance of historical fact.

Not that America is alone in this of course. I think every country would be improved if they were forced to represent its uglier side in schools and in the public eye from time to time. But other countries being guilty of the same thing doesn't get them off the hook.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Because it supports the national delusion that America* was founded  through respectful co-operation with Native Americans.* Rather than enslavment and genocide of Native Americans.



Please find me an American that believes this. One that still has all their teeth and doesn't fuck their sister.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 2, 2020)

pfft said:


> I’m part white and I’m not offended


Why is that relevant?

I hope you don't believe non-white can't be racist?

Or that white can't be or should not be offended?
Also, a lot of monuments were built on wars so let's take the all done!

Yeah let's go to the pyramids that were built on slaves to break them all down, this is the logic you are using now!

The same logic was used by invaders when they were invading countries to bring down all inheritance from the past also the Marxist revolt did the same and killed the last Thars's family and started burning books and destroyed all monuments.

ICIS destroyed a tall ancient Buda because fuck it we represent Muslims.

NO, I disagree!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2020)

pfft said:


> I’m part white and I’m not offended


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 2, 2020)

It’s just spray paint. Probably worth the point made.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 3, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Normally id agree however rather than destroy said statues should be placed in museums instead, today people are so focused on destroying uncomfortable history rather than even discussing it let alone learning from it.
> 
> Should it be glorified, no but it's still a piece of history.
> 
> I've had to take a more hardline stance on censorship in general because it's become a weapon rather than a tool (ie don't show hardcore porn on kids shows) Now it's turned into deplatform that person who said something mean, or offensive.


But that's exactly what I said. I'm not condoning graffiti on public monuments at all. And in this case I'd even say this is a monument that is supposed to be where it is, since it is a big historical event. What comes after is something for the history books, doesn't mean you can't remind people with a plaque or something.


Ren. said:


> Why is that relevant?
> 
> I hope you don't believe non-white can't be racist?
> 
> ...


And you're moving goalposts again. I see this is something you really like to do  
The context here is a Western democracy. Also, remind me if I'm wrong, but the South kinda lost. Seldomly have I seen so much glorification and pride on the losing side of a war, even moreso when that side has been proved wrong by history (yeehaw). You ain't seeing many statues of Nazis around Germany.

What you're talking about are acts of war. Also, the pyramids were not built by slaves, going by the latest findings.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 3, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Is this finally the tipping point that starts undoing the US and all of its historical achievements?
> 
> Also leave those historical monuments alone!



Yes it kind of is, irrespective of what the society was founded upon those remains hold the history of the nation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Also, the pyramids were not built by slaves, going by the latest findings.


Neah they were built by aliens!


BlueDemon said:


> The context here is a Western democracy. Also, remind me if I'm wrong, but the South kinda lost.


I don't know and I don't care,  the same crap I would say for  Nazy monuments ... wait they were erased.

Destroying monuments, books, and buildings is a rhetoric that I will never accept similar to censorship!

But hey marks and all.


BlueDemon said:


> What you're talking about are acts of war


The principle of war: go to a new state and erase all its history for them to not have anything to hold dear.

At the core it is similar, even if that was racist, removing it from history has no benefit, removing actual events because they were not correct by the current system is something that will no benefit anyone!



BlueDemon said:


> You ain't seeing many statues of Nazis around Germany.


And that is a stupid thing but hey trying to see if my principles hold even in that case, well they do.

The Mayan pyramids were used to sacrifice humans, let's demolish them because that is now super wrong LEL!


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 3, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Is this finally the tipping point that starts undoing the US and all of its historical achievements?
> 
> Also leave those historical monuments alone!


What achievements? Columbus thought he hit India and decided to rape and kill Native Americans.  The Plymouth Rock one is a bit more innocuous, but white people landing on it did spell the downfall of Native American societies.  
You also don't see statues devoted to Hitler or emperor Hirohito, do you?  Not everyone deserves to be celebrated.  Learned about? Yes, 100%. But should we have statues and text books say Columbus discovered a continent full of people, civilizations, economies, societies, etc, that, by the broad definition of "discovered", was technically already discovered by Vikings? Naw.
We can certainly celebrate the US achievements, and none of them are controversial.  MLK's, FDR's, Rosa Parks' statues, Lincoln Memorial, all good things to celebrate and not controversial.



Chelydra said:


> I've had to take a more hardline stance on censorship in general because it's become a weapon rather than a tool (ie don't show hardcore porn on kids shows) Now it's turned into deplatform that person who said something mean, or offensive.


Freedom of speech, not freedom from consequences.  If you're deplatformed for violating a private company's terms of service, that's on you. You read the terms, you agreed to them, you follow them or face the concequences.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 3, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neah they were built by aliens!
> 
> I don't know and I don't care,  the same crap I would say for  Nazy monuments ... wait they were erased.
> 
> ...


Again, we're talking past each other. You're conflating not glorifying monuments with destroying them. Which isn't the same and on which I've already stated that I'm not for destroying monuments or history.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> You're conflating not glorifying monuments with destroying them.


Sorry when did they ONLY not glorify them, I also saw statues destroyed by people of the same mentality in the USA!
Here is your example:


Subarashii said:


> Columbus thought he hit India and decided to rape and kill Native Americans.


This is the kind of logic I despise.



BlueDemon said:


> I've already stated that I'm not for destroying monuments or history.


You are starting a precedent and I already saw how this goes.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Freedom of speech, not freedom from consequences. If you're deplatformed for violating a private company's terms of service, that's on you. You read the terms, you agreed to them, you follow them or face the concequences.


Here is another example.

Private company means that they are private aka you don't get free access and they are not regulating public discord.

can I access that information freely then it is of public domain?

And TOS means shit vs  Constitutions or Laws,  also that means they regulate their content so that means they also need to be regulated aka the government should regularly audit that company's domain aka public discord.

Stop talking about things that you don't know. The fact that the IT sector is exponentially increasing its reaches and the laws can't adjust fast enough does not mean they have said rights.


The fact that they are regulating speech on public discord based company is something that anyone with balls from congress should regulate.

First of all, they are censoring one part of the equation, Google is forcing its algorithms to hide what it deems incorrect to a crap TOS that does not mean anything in court.

That means YT and Twitter are doing what publisher type of media do but they are not regulated because they do not agree with that, which is scummy to say at least and prison worthy if found with intent at max.

But I already saw Billionaire republican buying shares from twitter to put down the current retarded CEO.

Now I think I said enough information and I digress after all people are so ignorant to the reality that it is better to face it bluntly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 3, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sorry when did they ONLY not glorify them, I also saw statues destroyed by people of the same mentality in the USA!
> Here is your example:
> 
> This is the kind of logic I despise.
> ...


That's not my example because I haven't advocated that. Hope you're aware you're debating two different people here.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 4, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Again, we're talking past each other. You're conflating not glorifying monuments with destroying them. Which isn't the same and on which I've already stated that I'm not for destroying monuments or history.


I don't think he reads what he replies to, just get triggered and then starts ranting.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 4, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I don't think he reads what he replies to, just get triggered and then starts ranting.




You wrote this:


Subarashii said:


> Freedom of speech, not freedom from consequences. If you're deplatformed for violating a private company's terms of service, that's on you. You read the terms, you agreed to them, you follow them or face the concequences.



You don't even know what freedom of speech is ... freedom of speech is not restricted by TOS.

The court said that you can't ban a public person aka a politician on twitter because you are infringing on citizens' source of information.

And you blamed me for not reading that ...


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 4, 2020)

Subarashii said:


>


Also, a question, do you ever think outside the political spectrum?

I for example if the left says something I might agree and if the right says something I might disagree that is what a liberal should do and I mean not as the member of that party but as what a liberal thinker means.



BlueDemon said:


> That's not my example because I haven't advocated that.


Ok, let's reset, what is the point what they did and why should we let someone desecrate a monument?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ok, let's reset, what is the point what they did and why should we let someone desecrate a monument?


If you read my posts again, you'll see that I've in no way condoned that kind of behavior. What I've said is, however, that certain statues or monuments have no business still being in parks or on streets and should be relegated to museums. That takes care of the issues of glorification but doesn't censor or erase history in any way. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 4, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> What I've said is, however, that certain statues or monuments have no business still being in parks or on streets and should be relegated to museums. That takes care of the issues of glorification but doesn't censor or erase history in any way. Wouldn't you agree?


I agree but what if the residents of that town still want them there?

What then?

Also, that would be my solution but if the residents of where the monuments are put don't want them relocated then I agree with them.

The conclusion is quite simple, did those monuments do or are doing something wrong, if not I don't see the point of agreeing with the relocation just because some anonymous want them down.

Based on the principles of not banning Hitler's book I don't see the point of relocating monuments if those do not affect the people that live there.

I might trigger some but I really don't care.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I agree but what if the residents of that town still want them there?
> 
> What then?
> 
> ...


Well, I did say it's for society to decide.

Some good arguments for taking them down (hypothetically talking about statues of Southern U.S. Generals or whatnot): the South lost. The losing side usually doesn't get to choose 

As for your latter statements: Hitler's book was actually banned in Germany. Ya know, where all that shit happened. 
Also, dude, are you black? How can you say you don't care when it doesn't affect you? How'd you feel if you went around town always seeing a guy who wanted to keep your fucking people enslaved forever? That being said, I do understand why these monuments get defiled in some cases. It's people like you not understanding these things that makes this such a polarized issue.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 4, 2020)

Our rights have to be all or nothing in many cases, if it's okay to spray paint one monument it's okay to spray pain them all because what is deemed a moral crisis or offensive by any particular individual is wildly different across the next 10 people.

So if you're okay with this, you have to be okay with someone doing the same to Lincoln.

We can absolutely argue whether they should be in museums or not, I like that idea very much, history can be preserved there and the purpose of a museum is to preserve any and all history.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also, a question, do you ever think outside the political spectrum?
> 
> I for example if the left says something I might agree and if the right says something I might disagree that is what a liberal should do and I mean not as the member of that party but as what a liberal thinker means.
> 
> ...


Obviously.  I agreed with a lot things McCain said. Condoleezza Rice, Colin Powell, even that 1 tweet by Tommi Lahren about the overly restrictive abortion laws.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Also, dude, are you black?


No I am purple ... that is never an argument.

Tell me how is that going to circumvent how I Would feal if I would live in Uganda, that is your argument!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No I am purple ... that is never an argument.
> 
> Tell me how is that going to circumvent how I Would feal if I would live in Uganda, that is your argument!


A bit late for this but...of course it's an argument. Always try to empathize with people and see how you'd feel. Then give it some more thought.
And leave the strawmen alone, you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## pfft (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Always try to empathize with people and see how you'd feel. Then give it some more thought.


See how that thought is exploited now by the ones with colour against any white so when it is about principles sorry your skin colour means nothing to me, only what you say and do.

And that happened 400 years ago, 200 years ago etc.

TO still have that excuse means you will never be yourself because some time ago something happened.


----------



## pfft (Mar 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> See how that thought is exploited now by the ones with colour against any white so when it is about principles sorry your skin colour means nothing to me.
> 
> And that happened 400 years ago, 200 years ago etc.
> 
> TO still have that excuse means you will never be yourself because some time ago something happened.


America isn’t that old friend


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

pfft said:


> America isn’t that old friend


Christopher *Columbus* Discovers *America*, *1492*. Invasion of England, 1066. Columbus led his three ships - the Nina, the Pinta and the Santa Maria - out of the Spanish port of Palos on August 3, 1492. His objective was to sail west until he reached Asia (the Indies) where the riches of gold, pearls and spice awaited.

*Most colonies were formed after 1600*, and the early records and writings of  make the  the first nation whose most distant origins are fully recorded

What I am saying is within the context of what you have been posting.

My country was well before Train won the Daco Roman war.


----------



## pfft (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok but real talk I have had my own grandparents who suffered extrem abuse and horrors not to mention even aunts and uncles who also attended those same places 

not my great grandma nto my great great but my grandma and grandpa ... genocide is not that old


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

pfft said:


> Ok but real talk I have had my own grandparents who suffered extrem abuse and horrors not to mention even aunts and uncles who also attended those same places
> 
> not my great grandma nto my great great but my grandma and grandpa ... genocide is not that old


Yes but that is not you, I maybe had an ancestor that suffered an war in the past 2500 years old my country was and all the wars were vs Romans, Ottoman, Hungarian and last the URSS, all based on nationality, race, religion etc.

Should I find such an ancestor to complain?


----------



## pfft (Mar 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes but that is not you, I maybe had an ancestor that suffered an war in the past 2500 years old my country was and all the wars were vs Romans, Ottoman, Hungarian and last the URSS, all based on nationality, race, religion etc.
> 
> Should I find such an ancestor to complain?


When you hear actual horror stories from your own family it sticks w you. Lol god I’m so glad I’m not as stupid and uncaring as you


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

pfft said:


> When you hear actual horror stories from your own family it sticks w you. Lol god I’m so glad I’m not as stupid and uncaring as you


No mate even after you took that insignificant ammount of rep denoting that you can't think without emotions.

When I do base my principles, they are far from an emotional state.

To state that I should evoke what something happened to my ancestor's and it did happen several centuries ago for my incapability to go past that shit mean I AM WEAK AS FUCK.

And I prefer to do my own thing with my current family and my future one, the rest is history and I should learn from it and strike for higher outcomes.

Also, I have regard for my own people that is national pride has nothing to do with race.
But if we take pride in that you guys make us like we are racist and extreme whatever.
So in your context, we will never win anything.

History lesson the Vikings conquered most of Europe, should I cry about that, or about the fact that Burebista was assassinated like Ceaser and this is how we lost the Daco Roman war?

Neah!

Also fun fact the most negs I got are on posts that are far the most complex and rational, meaning your guys are weird.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> See how that thought is exploited now by the ones with colour against any white so when it is about principles sorry your skin colour means nothing to me, only what you say and do.
> 
> And that happened 400 years ago, 200 years ago etc.
> 
> TO still have that excuse means you will never be yourself because some time ago something happened.


You are trying my patience right now. Have you heard about the This shit happened less than 60 years ago, you goofus.
Try getting down from being so reactive at everything that goes against whites and old social norms. I understand the reflex, because the media is so full of it. It doesn't mean it's wrong though. And I said empathize, that goes for everything, from social standing to sexual orientation.

Read up a bit on the  to understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> You are trying my patience right now. Have you heard about the This shit happened less than 60 years ago, you goofus.


Mate we got out of Communism in 89 ... can some of you give me a lack of empathy because of what happened in 64 in the strongest economy for blacks?


BlueDemon said:


> Try getting down from being so reactive at everything that goes against whites and old social norms.


The first thing that I will do when you will stop saying that Black people are oppressed per default like  USA is the only place on the planet and that is we the rest of the planet should always talk about that!


BlueDemon said:


> I understand the reflex, because the media is so full of it. It doesn't mean it's wrong though. And I said empathize, that goes for everything, from social standing to sexual orientation.


What are you talking about go and watch CNN or any mass media outlet and tell where are they defending white, males and straight?

Orwell was right ...


BlueDemon said:


> Read up a bit on the  to understand where I'm coming from.


Sorry, I don't need to because I don't care about my race, nor skin tone or other immutable attributes, you also should not care but whatever you do you and I do what I can do.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate we got out of Communism in 89 ... can some of you give me a lack of empathy because of what happened in 64 in the strongest economy for blacks?
> 
> The first thing that I will do when you will stop saying that Black people are oppressed per default like  USA is the only place on the planet and that is we the rest of the planet should always talk about that!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm done with this discussion. Learn to hold a proper debate without whataboutisms, strawmen and some general knowledge. Until then, take care.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> strawmen and some general knowledge.


I lack general knowledge I just informed you what happened in 89 in Europe and general history about Romans and Dacs and you are here always talking about black history, is that the only general history you know or the only general history that the USA discusses daily?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 12, 2020)

Judging history through the lens of hindsight is peak hubris and says more about the people who do it than the subject matter itself


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Mar 12, 2020)

I get into this topic for the underlying problem not for the vandalized work, (which from my opinion of ignorance, seems to me a rock), and to try to return the debate to its course.

I want to defend the historical revisionism behind the thought of "it is racist, we have to destroy it", especially since I saw the news of the destruction of the murals of "life of Washington" painted in a San Francisco institute with the same name, .
These murals, which are of great beauty, quality and expressiveness, affected manufacturing and shipping, were painted by one of Diego Rivera's best disciples, Victor Arnautoff, and today they have been branded as racist and hurt feelings and other trash, just for showing the truth about the foundation of the USA. With the shitty excuse that he's racist and hurts feelings blah blah, they are going to get what they are looking for: to erase the evidence that students have of what Whasington was really like. Also, if they feel hurts so much for "children" see slavery and genocide, why don't they change the name of the school? Does they hurt to see what the founder of the nation was like but doesn't  hurt that their school honors a genocide? Well, it seems that then it is not the atrocity what bothers them, but it is seen. 
I don't think there is any other claim than to erase history and create a new narrative in which everything was peace and love, and the national hero was not a genocidal enslaver.
Here is a defense to the murals: 

By the way, what obssesion usaians have with Columbus? That man literally did nothing, genocide and slavery in America was after him, by the encomienda production system, and in North America the Puritans did it with intent to replace the population.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 12, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> I get into this topic for the underlying problem not for the vandalized work, (which from my opinion of ignorance, seems to me a rock), and to try to return the debate to its course.
> 
> I want to defend the historical revisionism behind the thought of "it is racist, we have to destroy it", especially since I saw the news of the destruction of the murals of "life of Washington" painted in a San Francisco institute with the same name, .
> These murals, which are of great beauty, quality and expressiveness, affected manufacturing and shipping, were painted by one of Diego Rivera's best disciples, Victor Arnautoff, and today they have been branded as racist and hurt feelings and other trash, just for showing the truth about the foundation of the USA. With the shitty excuse that he's racist and hurts feelings blah blah, they are going to get what they are looking for: to erase the evidence that students have of what Whasington was really like. Also, if they feel hurts so much for "children" see slavery and genocide, why don't they change the name of the school? Does they hurt to see what the founder of the nation was like but doesn't  hurt that their school honors a genocide? Well, it seems that then it is not the atrocity what bothers them, but it is seen.
> ...


My point exactly, if you give these people a finger they take your all hand.

So literally fuck all that destroy things or hurt people now because x amount a time something happened and are emotional now.

But damn if we do not talk on all spectrum about the history of slavery.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> I get into this topic for the underlying problem not for the vandalized work, (which from my opinion of ignorance, seems to me a rock), and to try to return the debate to its course.
> 
> I want to defend the historical revisionism behind the thought of "it is racist, we have to destroy it", especially since I saw the news of the destruction of the murals of "life of Washington" painted in a San Francisco institute with the same name, .
> These murals, which are of great beauty, quality and expressiveness, The Trump Administration Ordered Immigration Courts to Remove Coronavirus Warnings, were painted by one of Diego Rivera's best disciples, Victor Arnautoff, and today they have been branded as racist and hurt feelings and other trash, just for showing the truth about the foundation of the USA. With the shitty excuse that he's racist and hurts feelings blah blah, they are going to get what they are looking for: to erase the evidence that students have of what Whasington was really like. Also, if they feel hurts so much for "children" see slavery and genocide, why don't they change the name of the school? Does they hurt to see what the founder of the nation was like but doesn't  hurt that their school honors a genocide? Well, it seems that then it is not the atrocity what bothers them, but it is seen.
> ...


This reminds me of Parks and Rec 
Man, that show was prophetic.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes but that is not you, I maybe had an ancestor that suffered an war in the past 2500 years old my country was and all the wars were vs Romans, Ottoman, Hungarian and last the URSS, all based on nationality, race, religion etc.
> 
> Should I find such an ancestor to complain?


USSR*


----------



## Ren. (Mar 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> USSR*


In my own language, it is URSS.


----------

